
Amazon Explains Recent Cloud Outage was Caused by Power Failure - DanielRibeiro
http://www.thewhir.com/web-hosting-news/amazon-explains-recent-cloud-outage-was-caused-by-power-failure?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thewhir+%28theWhir.com+-+Daily+Web+Hosting+News%29
======
mseepgood
Aren't clouds distributed?

~~~
danoprey
Only if you design your application to be. A region (in this case US-East) has
multiple Availability Zones (almost entirely separate datacenters). Amazon
reports that a single Availability Zone went down, so if you only used that
one zone, so did your app.

